
Pandemic Modelling Will Play an Essential Role in Rebooting the Economy - sebwi
https://www.cigionline.org/articles/pandemic-modelling-will-play-essential-role-rebooting-economy
======
MrCoffee7
But how can we distinguish which models are good ones and which are poor ones
(like the IHME model)? Some of the models have been rather poor ones,
especially some of those designed by people without any type of medical
background.

